# 3 Sweet Ratties Need Home (Birmingham, AL/Atlanta, GA area)



## camicazii (May 16, 2016)

Hello all!

I have three sweet ratties (Splinter, Finn, and Poe) that need a new home. I got one from PetSmart in March, 2016 before I found out about the horrible conditions there. The other two we got in May 2016 from a breeder in Atlanta that is no longer active. They are all male, and they are sweet boys, although Finn is a little shyer than the other two. They are not biters or mean at all.

The problem is that I have recently found out that I am pregnant, and, because of that, my doctor has advised me to distance myself from their waste, then once the baby is here, we will not be able to provide the love and attention they deserve or really get them out of their cage at all with a newborn, and I don't want them to spend the rest of their lives like that. We love them so much, and I really want them to go to a good home.

Because of this, we are willing to include the large cage that cost us almost $300.00 (http://www.petsmart.com/small-pet/s...evel-small-animal-cage-21573.html?cgid=600011) and all of the accessories, toys, etc... that they have, for free. We are in the Anniston/Oxford area of Alabama, but we're about an hour from Birmingham and an hour and a half from Atlanta, and we are willing to travel to meet someone in or near those areas if need be. It is just really important that we find a good home for them with someone who can really care for them and give them the attention that they deserve.

I have attached some pictures. Splinter is the white-ish tan-ish one, Poe is the lighter brown one, and Finn is the darker brown one.

Please email me at [email protected] if interested.

Thank you!


----------

